# The Modwheel on my KK controller is outputting CC14 instead of CC1 - SOLVED!



## Reid Rosefelt (Apr 7, 2019)

Suddenly the Modwheel on my original S49 started outputting CC14 instead of CC1 in Komplete Kontrol.

The modwheel works fine in Kontakt and in all my other VSTis. 

I have the same issue with the modwheel with my new M32. So this is definitely a problem with the KK software. 

I've tried uninstalling KK software and driver, and then reinstalling--but the problem persists.

The problem did started on the same day when I was making some templates in Controller Editor.

From my understanding, the modwheel can't be reassigned, so this makes no sense. 

Any advice for me? @EvilDragon ??

Thanks!


----------



## Tod (Apr 8, 2019)

It might have somehow got programmed to the first knob which has a default of 14.

I can program my knobs in my S61 to other controllers with the Control Editor, but it don't stay, they all go back to their defaults. I'm using a plugin in Reaper to reassign them when I need them.


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Apr 8, 2019)

Tod said:


> It might have somehow got programmed to the first knob which has a default of 14.
> 
> I can program my knobs in my S61 to other controllers with the Control Editor, but it don't stay, they all go back to their defaults. I'm using a plugin in Reaper to reassign them when I need them.


KK is not supposed to let you reprogram the modwheel to another CC. Not even if you want to. 

I can make templates to various non NKS instruments in Control Editor for my S49, and they stay resident there. I also have all of them all saved in a file. 

When I load the programs in Kontakt, the modwheel works fine. 

By the way, the modwheels on my S49, my M32, and my Arturia Mkii all output CC14 in KK control and CC1 everywhere else.


----------



## Tod (Apr 8, 2019)

You could be right Tiger, I never could get the Control Editor to work properly for me. Also I've never tried working directly with Kontakt. 

I used the USB Control Editor in Reaper for a while but since I couldn't program any of the knobs I decided to just use the S61 midi ouputs and that's been working fine.


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Apr 8, 2019)

Tod said:


> You could be right Tiger, I never could get the Control Editor to work properly for me. Also I've never tried working directly with Kontakt.
> 
> I used the USB Control Editor in Reaper for a while but since I couldn't program any of the knobs I decided to just use the S61 midi ouputs and that's been working fine.


I don't know what you're doing, but just name a template for the particular VI and start setting stuff up. You have to have KK going while you use Control Editor. 
You can have as many pages as you want and change all the names and CC's of the parameters. But for me the most useful thing is to be able to set up the light guides. 

I have one file and every time I add more templates, I over-write it. Good luck! It's very useful.


----------



## Tod (Apr 8, 2019)

Okay Tiger, when you say KK, you are referring to the Komplete Kontrol keyboard, right? I assumed that was the case.

When I use the Control Editor I do have the S61 on and connected through the USB. the Control Editor responds to the S61 and s61 responds to the Control Editor, but I can't do anything from there. I can set up the knobs for different controllers but I can't save any templates. Also the knobs reset to their default values as soon as I do something like open Reaper.

I think I might be missing a part to the puzzle, I posted on the NI Komplete Kontrol site but got nowhere. I also contacted NI support but I think you know how that goes.


----------



## jbuhler (Apr 8, 2019)

Tod said:


> Okay Tiger, when you say KK, you are referring to the Komplete Kontrol keyboard, right? I assumed that was the case.
> 
> When I use the Control Editor I do have the S61 on and connected through the USB. the Control Editor responds to the S61 and s61 responds to the Control Editor, but I can't do anything from there. I can set up the knobs for different controllers but I can't save any templates. Also the knobs reset to their default values as soon as I do something like open Reaper.
> 
> I think I might be missing a part to the puzzle, I posted on the NI Komplete Kontrol site but got nowhere. I also contacted NI support but I think you know how that goes.


Which S61 do you have, mk 1 or 2?


----------



## Tod (Apr 9, 2019)

It's a MK1 jbuhler.


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Apr 9, 2019)

Tod said:


> It's a MK1 jbuhler.


Here's what I do.
Load Komplete Kontrol in Cubase
Load Syntronik (for example) within Komplete Kontrol
Launch Control Editor
Click Edit/New
Click on the Name of the new template and name it Syntronik
After you hit return It will appear on your controller
Use MIDI learn to make your knobs control Syntronik.
Double Click on a knob in Controller Editor (ie CC14) and give it a new name on the righ in the Assign Tab, like volume, reverb, etc.
The default names, like CC14 are the default CC numbers for pages one and two.
Under Type, you can control things like control change, poly pressure, channel pressure, program change, etc.
Do that for all 8 controllers. If you want more, go to the Pages tab and select page 2. You can have as many pages as you want, but remember to change the CC numbers (in the box under channel) or they will keep cycling back to the default assignments for pages 1 and 2.

Now you can set up the light guides. This video is for doing key splits, but it is the same if you just want to show the range of an instrument in one color and the location of the keyswitches in another, etc.



Go to File at upper left. Select "Save Configuration" This will keep all your templates. I over-write my configuration often, so as not to lose my work.
You can also load any of the templates you have previously made separately, in case you are making a new one that is similar.

One final thing: if you did any messing around with the CC assignments on the instrument, you are going to need to save that as a default preset. If you can't make it open up automatically when the instrument loads, then you have to save it or it will open at default settings and render your templates moot (except for the light guides) With Syntronik you need to save it as a multi, because Syntronik is 4 synths in one. My advice is to always test whether a template works before you spend hours on it. 

You can cycle through all your templates on your S61 using the preset up and down arrows.

When you have Syntronik loaded in Komplete Kontrol and select the correct template... the knobs should control the corresponding parameters, as you've set it up.

Hope this helps!


----------



## Tod (Apr 9, 2019)

thanks a lot Tiger, I'll check this out today as soon as I can.


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Apr 10, 2019)

I just wanted to say that Native Instruments customer support is trying to help me solve this problem. I received my first response yesterday with a suggestion. I wrote back that it didn't work, and the rep wrote me today that their specialists are working on it. I was worried before, but now I am very hopeful that this problem will be solved soon. 

Writing Sunday evening with a response on Tuesday morning isn't bad for a big company like NI. 

NI takes a lot of criticism on forums for their customer service, so I wanted to write this.


----------



## Tod (Apr 10, 2019)

TigerTheFrog said:


> Writing Sunday evening with a response on Tuesday morning isn't bad for a big company like NI.



No it isn't Tiger, but my experience is a little different. Starting with K2 they were quite responsive, but my last couple of support emails never did get answered. I don't know if this is a hit or miss type thing but a lot of folks are complaining about it.

I'm a NI fan so I guess it's not going to make much difference.


----------



## jbuhler (Apr 10, 2019)

Tod said:


> No it isn't Tiger, but my experience is a little different. Starting with K2 they were quite responsive, but my last couple of support emails never did get answered. I don't know if this is a hit or miss type thing but a lot of folks are complaining about it.
> 
> I'm and NI fan so I guess it's not going to make much difference.


Yes, it's been hit or miss with me too. And complicated problems can go weeks between contacts from support. I'll be interested to hear if Tiger gets timely responses now that the request has been turned over to a specialist.


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Apr 10, 2019)

In the past I used to send in a ticket and wait, but now they have a new system where you post on something that looks like a forum. It's not the regular NI forum, it's just a place where the NI support staff can read stuff. I'd already posted on the regular NI forum so I thought this might be a duplication. But it kept circling back to this, so I posted there. 

They have notified me twice by email when there are new answers there. 

I suppose that if they are able to help me with my problem, that the solution will be searchable for people who have the same problem. That's better than having it just be in emails.


----------



## Bassious (Apr 11, 2019)

I have an additional question Im hoping you can help with regarding KK. I've been building a template with Cubase and VE Pro. In another discussion, member KerrySmith floated the idea of having Kontrol run as Rack instruments natively to host Battery and take advantage of the light guide for quickly sketching ideas. Ive tried it and its a great idea BUT everytime you move away from the track the s88 mk1 loses the track controller preference! You have to reopen the instrument and pull down the controller preference and select the mk1 to enable the light guide. Ive tried setting it up as a default preference and as a track preset but cant get it. Its not a deal breaker but it is awkward and Im trying to set this up in addition to metagrid to reduce the mouse work. Id like to select the midi track and have the s88 mk1 enable as a controller with all its bells and whistles. Is there a way to do this that Ive missed?
Any advice would be great, thanks
B


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Apr 11, 2019)

I have heard there are issues with Komplete Kontrol inside VE Pro. I'm not sure what they are.

You could put up another thread and ask about that, either here or on the NI forum.

But one workaround would be to take all your KK tracks and not run them through VE Pro in your template. Run them as disabled Cubase tracks. 

As track presets aren't working for you, you could try saving them as track archives:

Exporting to track archives
Importing track archives


----------



## Bassious (Apr 11, 2019)

Ok thanks. Sorry i was unclear on a point. KK is not in VE Pro but is run as a regular rack inst hosting battery and other NI stuff. I like the controller and as I said the quick visual aid for a track is brilliant but this seems to be a boundary issue where cubase wraps kontrol that wraps battery. 
I will give the archive idea a try
Cheers


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Apr 11, 2019)

Bassious said:


> everytime you move away from the track the s88 mk1 loses the track controller preference! You have to reopen the instrument and pull down the controller preference and select the mk1 to enable the light guide.



So you are in a product with KK/Battery loaded. And then you go to another track and when you return you are disconnected from your controller and all settings are gone? I can't explain that. 

Or do you close your template and then open it again another day and then you don't have the connection with KK? This happens to me all the time.

Maybe this is too obvious, but I just disconnect and reconnect the USB or turn the controller on and off. You won't have the light guide until your computer can have a handshake conversation with your NI controller.


----------



## Bassious (Apr 11, 2019)

No closing. This is continuous work of switching between midi tracks that run to 2 separate enabled rack instruments, one of them is KK/ battery and the second is not. I went back and ensured my device setup was nice and clean but...maybe thru cubase it doesnt have a preferred controller??? I have the s88 mk 1 and a small akai pad control for keyswitching and metagrid so there doesnt seem to be anway for the plugin to see or retain the preference (even though s88 is selected as midi input on the track)


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Apr 11, 2019)

Bassious said:


> No closing. This is continuous work of switching between midi tracks that run to 2 separate enabled rack instruments, one of them is KK/ battery and the second is not. I went back and ensured my device setup was nice and clean but...maybe thru cubase it doesnt have a preferred controller??? I have the s88 mk 1 and a small akai pad control for keyswitching and metagrid so there doesnt seem to be anway for the plugin to see or retain the preference (even though s88 is selected as midi input on the track)


That's a problem I've never had. Of course I never had a problem with the modwheel before Sunday.


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (May 1, 2019)

Following the advice of NI customer support, the way I tried to fix this problem was to uninstall Komplete Control, Controller Editor and all drivers. NI also has an Uninstall RegTool that you can download from their website. This allows you to see and easily delete registry files of any NI product. I also removed all files in the corresponding "Program Files" and "Program Data" folders.

I did this twice, but the problem remained.

During an online session, Nathanial of NI customer support had me turn off my ESET virus protection program. If you don't have one, this would mean turning off Windows Defender. This worked. 

I'd like to thank Nathanial for sticking with me until this problem was solved.


----------

